

"It's scary that a person's career earnings may be capped before they turn 18." - vnchr
http://revenuetrades.tumblr.com/

======
rflrob
Professors have always complained about teaching undergrads getting in the way
of doing research. At most research universities (which tend to draw more
famous professors), a professor's major source of financial support is from
grants to do research.

That said, having the proposal shot down by one professor seems to show a lack
of entrepreneurial spirit. Surely the faculty in his department had a range of
interests, and even if the most natural choice turned him down, there ought to
have been others close enough to his interests to make working with them
worthwhile.

------
anamax
It's scary that someone thinks "a professor didn't like my proposal" is
"capping" said person's career earnings.

~~~
joeter
Just to weigh in since I wrote the original blog entry. I wasn't suggesting my
own earnings were capped.

I was merely situating a story where I did not have academic support to move
forward with a project that was relevant to the real world.

The earning cap statement has more to do with the relationship between
professors and the companies that hire students from their schools. This
becomes even more problematic since many firms do not hire candidates without
specific academic pedigree.

Also, there were many cases where students preferred to do what the professor
thought was most insightful compared to pursuing their own interest, since
they wanted to secure their professor's recommendation.

This post was not a complaint about my situation. It's pointing out a harmful
circumstance that could occur.

~~~
anamax
> The earning cap statement has more to do with the relationship between
> professors and the companies that hire students from their schools. This
> becomes even more problematic since many firms do not hire candidates
> without specific academic pedigree.

Again, it's scary that you think that that's a "cap".

> Also, there were many cases where students preferred to do what the
> professor thought was most insightful compared to pursuing their own
> interest, since they wanted to secure their professor's recommendation.

Welcome to the real world.

------
Hyena
What about the vast majority of us who went to schools where professors don't
have connections of note anyhow?

A lot of these complaints seem most relevant to people who went to top tier
schools but graduated with a degree that's less-than-immediately useful.

